# Nibbler - special home needed for baby syrian hamster - Surr



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Very understanding home wanted for Nibbler, a 3 month old female syrian hamster.
She was brought for a child, but the child was afraid of her because she is skittish. She spent a few weeks underneath the previous owners floorboards as she escaped. Luckily she dodged the cats and they eventually got her back.
She's very curious and will happily come over to say hello and give you a sniff, she just needs someone who can give her a bit of time getting used to hand taming. 
We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford for her. 
Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey.

Furry Friends
[email protected]
07515684921
Furry Friends Animal Rescue


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Nibbler is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

